# Official Diss Steven A Smith Thread



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

I hate this guy and want to hit him with my car IRL.

Anyone who disses Steven A Smith in this thread gets repped. No matter how immature or mean.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Stephen A smith was pretty bad, like always, he has toned it down a bit, I'll never forget his push to trade z and start Djop. He and peter vescey should have a stupid competition.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

stephen A. sucks just thinks if he yells then his opinion now means something


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Yelling is a great way to prove a point


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, this dude, gets on my nerves. Steven A Smith is just a frustrated, black ahole, that needs to chill.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Steven A. Smith is just sooooo annoying. He definately has a ego issue and seems to think that his opinion is just right...when it certainly is not necessarily the case. 

I hate his voice.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stephen A. might be the most obnoxious and grating personality on television.

Not coincidentally, the other ten candidates also work or appear regularly for ESPN.

Bill Walton
Dick Vitale
Stuart Scott
Woody Paige
Tony Reali
Bob Ryan
Skip Bayless
Linda Cohn
Jay Crawford
Greg Anthony


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dick Vitale's voice was so annoying, and his hand gestures? Argh

I didn't mind Greg Anthony, it seemed he knew something.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Steven A Smith's voice is annoying, but Vitale is so much more annoying to me. Everytime they cut to Dickie V, he raved about the college players and put down the high schoolers/international players. He's incredibly biased.

At least Steven A came up with the line on the Hawks, "they could draft winnie the pooh and be a better team"...:rofl:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Scinos said:


> Steven A Smith's voice is annoying, but Vitale is so much more annoying to me. Everytime they cut to Dickie V, he raved about the college players and put down the high schoolers/international players. He's incredibly biased.
> 
> At least Steven A came up with the line on the Hawks, "they could draft winnie the pooh and be a better team"...:rofl:


Stephen A. had an even better one later in the night, but I forgot it. He gets on my nerves, but not like Walton or especially Dick Vitale, who is so hopelessly predictable and biased to the point of being obscene.

I'm convinced that Vitale gets paid by-the-word. He's a shill and a moron when he's on the air. And quite possibly the most xenophobic person in America.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Stephen is an idiot.

/rep.


----------



## fuzzybearpup (May 20, 2004)

Steven A reminds me of a louder angrier version of Jim Rome who specializes on basketball only. He'll make a really good and possibly controversial point now and then but those get overlooked by the many rediculous comments that he makes just like Jim Rome. Either way his comment tonight about Winnie the Pooh and the Hawks just about killed me. Easily the quote of the draft.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Steven A. Smith deserves to be tortured with a forty watt soldering iron by a big fat pasty gay hairy dominatrix .


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Greg Anthony had to correct Stephen A. Smith when Screamin' went on about how the Clippers were smart to draft Daniel Ewing because they didn't have a point guard. It was like he had no clue that Shaun Livingston existed.

I actually thought Stephen A. Smith wasn't bad tonight, he was a lot better (and more prepared) than last year. Stuart Scott is the absolute worst, he asks awful questions.

"Your parents are from Croatia, why is your Croatian heritage so important to you?" I mean, that's a God awful question.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Stephen is an idiot.
> 
> /rep.


what he said.

Rep me *****.

anyway, yeah I really hate Stephan A. I think his screaming is almost like a gimmick. Its almost as bad when he talks normally, because he really does sound like he thinks he knows everything. The tone he talks in is just completely obnoxious.


----------



## NBA Scout (Jun 6, 2005)

STEVEN A. SMITH is a skidmark on the toilet bowl of humanity. 

It appears as though the very articulate - GREG ANTHONY, wants to slap the smirk off of Smith's face.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My problem with ESPN, is why don't they have a person who watches both the pros and college. I mean my God, I'd love to be a guest analysts just to evaluate the American players. It's why I listen to the radio with the TV muted.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

And the fact of the matter is.....
...and it's as simple as that.


The two saying you are guaranteed to here anytime Stephen A. Smith gets extended talking time. The next time he gets into a debate/argument with someone on national TV, take out a notepad and tally up how many times he says these two things. That first saying really bugs me. He seriously says that every single time he's on the air.


And the fact of the matter is you're the poor man's version of Barkley on TNT, except you never played professionall ball, and it's as simple as that.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> And the fact of the matter is.....
> ...and it's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> ...


Its those exact lines that make Stephen A. sound so pretentious, which imo is almsot as bad as his screaming.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I call Smith Mr. Negitive


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> And the fact of the matter is.....
> ...and it's as simple as that.


Don't forget about this one: 

And at the end of the day..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Stephen A. might be the most obnoxious and grating personality on television.
> 
> Not coincidentally, the other ten candidates also work or appear regularly for ESPN.
> 
> ...


I hate how they take themselves so seriously. All of that "top 5 reasons you can't blame....", "top 25 craziest players of the decade", etc.....gets really annoying after a couple of weeks. I think it watched it like once or twice and then it lost its novelty like everything else ESPN does. When they came out with that list of the most overrated things in sports, I was dissappointed when ESPN wasn't #1. I just wish every damn event wasn't on there so I wouldn't have to tune in.


----------



## stl705 (May 21, 2005)

Stephen A. sucks!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Don't forget about this one:
> 
> And at the end of the day..





:laugh:



You're right, I forgot about that one.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Stephen A Smith makes Bill Walton look like a good anaylst.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Steven A doesn't have a clue what he's talking about. I can't remember exactly who he was talking about, but I think it was Joey Graham, when he said "he supposedly can come in and play." GREAT insight!! I can read about what Joey Graham "supposedly" can do on the internet, I want someone to tell me what he can do.

But the comment of the night definitely was when Jerry West said Hakim Warrick was a great player at PRINCETON right after he drafted the kid!! The logo is definitely losing it.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> ...and it's as simple as that.


The worst part is, he says this one after aimlessely ranting and by the time he finishes with "...and it's as simple as that." you forgot what the point of the rant was. He is seriously awful. I find Greg Anthony, Jay Bilas, Andy Katz, and even Mike Trico to be more knowledgable and interesting. Bring back guests such as Majerus, Doc Rivers...etc to fill his spot. 

I thought it was funny how Bilas was constantly correcting or making quiet but snide replies to Smith's out of place comments tonight. However by the time 15-20 picks were made you could tell Bilas was worn out from correcting Smith all evening.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

First off, the guy who said that ESPN needs an expert that watches both the college and pro game hit it right on the head Jay Bilas is probably the closest thing to that guy, and Anthony has redeamable value because of his pro knowledge, (He is easily the best basketball commentator on TV) but they really need somebody in the middle. 

i love Steven A. I think he is hilarious. He is excellent on reporting and commentating on most stuff. But he is awful awful awful as a draft commentator. It is almost funny how bad he was. I'm not sure he does any research, let alone has a feeling for what these guys can do.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Steven A doesn't have a clue what he's talking about. I can't remember exactly who he was talking about, but I think it was Joey Graham, when he said "he supposedly can come in and play." GREAT insight!! I can read about what Joey Graham "supposedly" can do on the internet, I want someone to tell me what he can do.
> 
> But the comment of the night definitely was when Jerry West said Hakim Warrick was a great player at PRINCETON right after he drafted the kid!! The logo is definitely losing it.



I was hoping he didn't say Princeton. Now someone else heard him say Princeton, too.

When he said that, I just went, "Jerry...nooooooooooo..." :nonono:


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Steven A. Smith is a Moron. I hate him much more than you guys do. I wanna kill him. Seriously, if I meet him in person, I will shoot him between the eyes. I will break my T.V. one day because of his stupidity and *******ity. Just a stupid mother****ing *******. I rather have Bin Laden or Sadam as the ESPN anayists.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm glad so many others despise him too. What do I hate worst about him? Probably that stupid look he gives the camera after finishing one of his loud rants. Yeah, stare into the camera like a badass you little gnome, you've only impressed yourself. You don't know anything, all you can do is yell, you may as well be a fox news analyst.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Steven A. Smith is so damn annoying. LET ME TYPE IN CAPITALS SO PEOPLE WOULD TAKE ME SERIOUSLY AND LISTEN TO ME EVEN THOUGH I AM NEVER WRONG I MUST MAKE YOU CAN HEAR ME, ARE YOU LISTENING HELLO!!!! HELLO!!!! HEY YOU LISTEN!! ALRIGHT I WILL BE FORCED TO KEEP TYPING IN CAPITALS.
Rediculous, not only is he annoying but he isn't that knowledgable at all.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Smith was on first and ten and they were talking about the Eagles and TO Situation a while ago, and he had no idea what he was talking about.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

That was gold when Greg Anthony corrected him about Shaun Livingston being LA's point guard of the future/millenium. Like Daniel Ewing is going to make the roster anyway...


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Jada Pinckett Smith would be more knowledgeable than Stephen A., as well as more entertaining at dissing GMs and draftees. 

[see sig]


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Stephen A. might be the most obnoxious and grating personality on television.


Stephen A. *IS* the most obnoxious and grating personality on television.the most obnoxious and grating personality on television.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

friarfan04 said:


> Stephen A. *IS* the most obnoxious and grating personality on television.the most obnoxious and grating personality on television.


I put Walton and a drafted-up Dick Vitale ahead of him. But Stephen A.'s pretty high up on the list of annoying/stupid analysts in the toolshed that is ESPN.



> What do I hate worst about him? Probably that stupid look he gives the camera after finishing one of his loud rants. Yeah, stare into the camera like a badass you little gnome, you've only impressed yourself.


I can't stand that either. Or when he makes that "move on" gesture at the end of his little tirades. Like "Go, I'm done. I DONE! I BE DONE!"

I can only imagine who he thinks he intimidates. I don't live in Philly, but he's supposedly a really good reporter. But as an analyst, especially a basketball analyst, is he really anything different than an eternally pissed-off version of Stuart Scott?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CP26 said:


> Smith was on first and ten and they were talking about the Eagles and TO Situation a while ago, and he had no idea what he was talking about.


Actually he does, because he talks to TO.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Stephen A. Smith is into the Marv Albert panty collection


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Steven A smith has a busted fro.


Check please. :angel:


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree, Smith sucks (his little whine fest about the UNC players not being drafted yet was eye rolling), but Vitale annyoned me about 1,000x more last night. Dear lord, in his world the college players are all can't miss prospects while everyone is a moron for drafting a high school player or Euro.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Everyone was repped with a SAS. Keep up the good work... unlike the flamer Steven A Smith.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

What does it say about ESPN as a whole when I *strongly* prefer a commercial break in between picks over their analysis?


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Stephen A. might be the most obnoxious and grating personality on television.
> 
> Not coincidentally, the other ten candidates also work or appear regularly for ESPN.
> 
> ...



Great post. Good point, almost all of those hit me the wrong way sometimes.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Yea it does seem like ESPN hired him to be a poor man's Barkley.
There's only one Charles Steve, people acutually tune in to listen to him, they tune out whenever you talk.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Nate505 said:


> I agree, Smith sucks (his little whine fest about the UNC players not being drafted yet was eye rolling), but Vitale annyoned me about 1,000x more last night. Dear lord, in his world the college players are all can't miss prospects while everyone is a moron for drafting a high school player or Euro.


hell yeah, that was ten times more annoying, than any stupid little rant by Steven A Smith. Vitale is heck of annoying.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

I wonder why Vitale decided to use three years for his bashing on picking international players? Hmm...

Yes, ESPN analysis was poor, to say the least. All style (even that was bad) and no substance.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Steven A Smith is a great analyst, you guys just don't like him because he's honest.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The most important thing about a pro wrestler is that the audience knows whether love him or to hate him.Now sports writers have caught onto their scam and it's a lot easier to say idiotic things loudly than it is to do a credible job of reporting and analysis.He is probably
going for the exact effect he's getting.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

one thing i noticed yesterday is that he says the same thing over and over again..."The bottom line is..." blah blah blah


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

I seriously have only agreed to two things I have ever heard him say and by some coincidence it's happened two days in a row. The first was the day before the draft when he said, "You have to sign up to get drafted by the Army, but you can't get drafted to play ball..." or something like that.

The second is that Babcock is an idiot for picking Charlie at ten considering that Bosh is the future of the franchise and calling Babcock on saying he was versatile.

Other than that you can hear me screaming at the TV every time I see him talking about anything...

Another guy that annoyed me yesterday was Dickie V for saying May and a ton of other NCAA PFs should have been picked ahead of Vazquez because they were "proven." If he went to college and graduated this year then he wouldn't be saying that.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> Steven A Smith is a great analyst, you guys just don't like him because he's honest.


I think the reason he is successful, cause most NBA fans are straigh dumb. He simplyfies stuff, that has no substance, but acts like it has. Most casual fans, need some very direct, no substance BS, that is where Smith make's his name.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

netsgiants said:


> Steven A Smith is a great analyst, you guys just don't like him because he's honest.



You're telling me why I don't like him? 


The real reason why I don't like him because I don't find his analysis very good at all. He spends more time talking **** about players and teams and coaches than he does talking about real basketball, and when you add that to the fact that he's full of himself, it's easy not to like him. 


And the fact of the matter is that he needs to be in sort of a David Aldridge role. Let the people who know professional basketball talk and analyze the game, and let Stephen A. Smith talk about rumors, news, gossip, and give him 30 seconds of rant time for him to talk **** about people.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Stephen A smith molested my cat and made violent love to a killer whale.


----------

